# New Version appx from Store 11606.1000.43.0



## rickk182440 (Jun 16, 2016)

Someone has Appx the new version of the store ? Version 11606.1000.43.0 could provide ?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 16, 2016)

store is not app...


----------



## sricky65 (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you sure?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67243581&postcount=47


----------



## dandrayan (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s2sg2gyv...433.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle?dl=0


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Don't work*



dandrayan said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s2sg2gyv...433.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle?dl=0

Click to collapse



this appx not work in my phone


----------



## dandrayan (Jun 17, 2016)

rickk182440 said:


> this appx not work in my phone

Click to collapse



Sorry, that might have been the latest desktop version. The last three I captured are here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s2sg2gyvhuknl88/AADpDFEJPw8uxr3fYlCxpmTQa?dl=0


----------



## ygtgngr (Jun 17, 2016)

dxdy said:


> store is not app...

Click to collapse



Everything is an app in Windows 10


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 17, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## ygtgngr (Jun 17, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*ygtgngr
> 
> Everything no. Many things yes.

Click to collapse



Actually everything yes. Everything you can see in the app list is an app. Even the ones you can't see on that list but under settings or background tasks such as notification syncing, app data syncing they are all apps that can be updated through the store.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 17, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 17, 2016)

There is a filtered latest version, which is the version 11605.149, look for it on your own if you want.


Google translate translator, sorry.


----------



## snickler (Jun 21, 2016)

I figured I'd be nice and share. 

Enjoy ^_^

Store 11606.1000.434.0


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 26, 2016)

someone has the version 11606.1000.78.0 appx?


----------



## MrCego (Jun 27, 2016)

snickler said:


> I figured I'd be nice and share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





On TH2 Mobile, it doesn't install.

Sent from Space


----------



## A AJAY (Jun 27, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> someone has the version 11606.1000.78.0 appx?

Click to collapse







working on my lumia 720 wm10 th2:highfive:


 store : 11606.1000.78.0


----------



## snickler (Jun 28, 2016)

MrCego said:


> On TH2 Mobile, it doesn't install.
> 
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



I know. It's RS1 only .


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 30, 2016)

Latest Store from rs1: 11606.1001.25.0

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ah5amta6PgZO8jwKEdvHYcjuV4ob


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 30, 2016)

Lumia 530 yes... Working. Build .456.


----------



## denisf1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

Can anyone share the x86 version?


----------



## MrCego (Jul 5, 2016)

Released new Store version. Someone?

Sent from Space


----------



## rickk182440 (Jul 5, 2016)

*last version*



MrCego said:


> Released new Store version. Someone?
> 
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



Store 11606.1001.39
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ak-PflkZI46grNxh6AzvmQdRh5hrgw


----------



## MrCego (Jul 8, 2016)

New version. Some link here?


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Any one have windows camera 2016.404.191.0 appx


----------



## rickk182440 (Jul 13, 2016)

*new version*



MrCego said:


> New version. Some link here?

Click to collapse




https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ak-PflkZI46grOJQcgqtaib9ALlK0w


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 17, 2016)

Plz any one have ProShot appx


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 17, 2016)

Proshot is a paid app.


----------



## Cholens (Jul 19, 2016)

*AppxCreateDate:* 2016-07-19
*PackageMoniker:* Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1000.1173.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe
*PackageType:* UAP
*IsAppxBundle:* true
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1000.117.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe

*Download:* Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1000.1173.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

:good: change .zip to .appbundle


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 20, 2016)

For pc or mobile

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




Cholens said:


> *AppxCreateDate:* 2016-07-19
> *PackageMoniker:* Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1000.1173.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe
> *PackageType:* UAP
> *IsAppxBundle:* true
> ...

Click to collapse



Is not working for me


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 21, 2016)

Plz add new store mobile


----------



## snickler (Jul 24, 2016)

veerjalil said:


> Plz add new store mobile

Click to collapse


Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1001.274.0

Enjoy


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 24, 2016)

snickler said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1001.274.0
> 
> Enjoy

Click to collapse



Thanks brother


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 24, 2016)

veerjalil said:


> Thanks brother

Click to collapse



not working thanks


----------



## snickler (Jul 25, 2016)

This particular build is for phones running RS only. If you're on TH2 it probably won't work


----------



## rickk182440 (Jul 25, 2016)

snickler said:


> This particular build is for phones running RS only. If you're on TH2 it probably won't work

Click to collapse



This version and newer than the last distributed by Fast Insider ? 11607.1001.117.0


----------



## snickler (Jul 25, 2016)

Very much so.


----------



## rickk182440 (Jul 25, 2016)

snickler said:


> Very much so.

Click to collapse



Newer ir not?


----------



## snickler (Jul 25, 2016)

My response is self explanatory. Very much so = yes


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 25, 2016)

snickler said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11607.1001.274.0
> 
> Enjoy

Click to collapse



Not bad, now store can open COLLECTIONS part.
 640 xl DS last fast ring.


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 25, 2016)

snickler said:


> This particular build is for phones running RS only. If you're on TH2 it probably won't work

Click to collapse



Iam on .494


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 26, 2016)

Plz any one have new store mobile 11607.1001.27.0 appx file plz help me thanks


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 26, 2016)

store mobile 11607.1001.27.0 MinVersion="*10.0.14357.0*" not for 10586.X


----------



## snickler (Jul 26, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> store mobile 11607.1001.27.0 MinVersion="*10.0.14357.0*" not for 10586.X

Click to collapse



Like I told veerjalil..... Why not just wait for the normal update to the Store app? There aren't any real mind blowing changes.


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 26, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> store mobile 11607.1001.27.0 MinVersion="*10.0.14357.0*" not for 10586.X

Click to collapse



Butt i have install the store version 11607.1000.117.0 on the 10586.494


----------



## snickler (Jul 26, 2016)

veerjalil said:


> Butt i have install the store version 11607.1000.117.0 on the 10586.494

Click to collapse



11607.100*0*.117.0 is different from 11607.100*1*.27.0


----------



## rickk182440 (Jul 27, 2016)

snickler said:


> 11607.100*0*.117.0 is different from 11607.100*1*.27.0

Click to collapse



hey, disponible version 11607.1001.32.0, appx?


----------



## snickler (Jul 27, 2016)

rickk182440 said:


> hey, disponible version 11607.1001.32.0, appx?

Click to collapse



I didn't catch .32 in time unfortunately


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello new version store appx 11607.1001.32.0                                                                   https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s2sg2gyv...324.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle?dl=0


----------



## snickler (Jul 29, 2016)

This already came out as a public update, two days ago..


----------



## veerjalil (Jul 30, 2016)

snickler said:


> This already came out as a public update, two days ago..

Click to collapse



Yes


----------

